# Blog question



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Seems like a lot of folks here have a blog. Im finally breaking down and hiring a website designer/builder. He is just about done with everything and asked if there was anything else id like to add or change. I figured I'd consult my PT brethren and find out if adding a blog to my new website would be beneficial. Is the idea that the more quality info tied to my site will increase visitors due to more content and keywords? Any help would be much appreciated. 

Thanks,
MIZZOU aka computer dumdum aka Dave


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

The blog is definitely worth it. I get a lot of traffic through different posts because each one will rank independently. So it's good for going after long tail keywords.

The drawback... Its a commitment. If you don't think you'll update it regularly then don't do it. I try to write one biweekly and even that's a pain in the butt to find time to do.


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Rbriggs82 said:


> The blog is definitely worth it. I get a lot of traffic through different posts because each one will rank independently. So it's good for going after long tail keywords.
> 
> The drawback... Its a commitment. If you don't think you'll update it regularly then don't do it. I try to write one biweekly and even that's a pain in the butt to find time to do.


So can I ask my web guy to link a blog directly to my website?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

If its your own blog, yes. You don't want to promote someone elese blog and website. Some will recomemd you write articles for their blog, claiming you will get recognition. But reality is your just helping their SEO with content driving traffic to their site and away from yours. I don't write for others just for that reason. 

Dont overthink the blog, you don't have to write full page articles. You can just use it to show your projects of the week, tell procedures, products you use. What your doing is creating content and regularly updating your site. Google's loves that.

....


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> If its your own blog, yes. You don't want to promote someone elese blog and website. Some will recomemd you write articles for their blog, claiming you will get recognition. But reality is your just helping their SEO with content driving traffic to their site and away from yours. I don't write for others just for that reason.
> 
> Dont overthink the blog, you don't have to write full page articles. You can just use it to show your projects of the week, tell procedures, products you use. What your doing is creating content and regularly updating your site. Google's loves that.
> 
> ....


This is exactly what I am doing, and why I am doing it. I hope people will read it but I am most concerned with getting more exposure on a google search. Right now, potential customers can find me if they look me up by my company's name, but if they type in "painter" and the city I am out of I do not pop up.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I have been inactive with my blog as I'm slowly re-doing my site. I've had to hold off for a bit. So I'm not doing nothin. But my articles went from in depth to general project updates. My header would say " Exterior Painters in Yucaipa Ca, Senic Crest. Before and After" here is a screen shot when I search for Yuciapa exterior painters. My article comes up on the 1st page along with my Google listing.

....


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I have been inactive with my blog as I'm slowly re-doing my site. I've had to hold off for a bit. So I'm not doing nothin. But my articles went from in depth to general project updates. My header would say " Exterior Painters in Yucaipa Ca, Senic Crest. Before and After" here is a screen shot when I search for Yuciapa exterior painters. My article comes up on the 1st page along with my Google listing.
> 
> ....


Look at you getting a +1 from Chris. She won't even add me to her circle


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ha! I just noticed that too. Nothing to. Say or do but strut.

....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> If its your own blog, yes. You don't want to promote someone elese blog and website. Some will recomemd you write articles for their blog, claiming you will get recognition. But reality is your just helping their SEO with content driving traffic to their site and away from yours. I don't write for others just for that reason.
> 
> Dont overthink the blog, you don't have to write full page articles. You can just use it to show your projects of the week, tell procedures, products you use. What your doing is creating content and regularly updating your site. Google's loves that.
> 
> ....


Definitely agree, authorship and a solid inbound link from a good blog to a less established blog would be a bad decision! :jester:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Definitely agree, authorship and a solid inbound link from a good blog to a less established blog would be a bad decision! :jester:


I don't know if this is sarcasm or not.

Since establishing my own blog I have seen a huge increase in traffic to my web. If I'm going to take the time to write a article I'm going to promote my site, not to concerned with inbound linking. With that I am also not hard to find in my demographic area. I am investing time and money to promote myself to my targeting areas or blocks as you might say. I'm not so concerned to change the industry or be a leader I just want to run a paint business and promote sells to support my family with long term goals. 

....

Sorry hit send,, continued, give me a gd sec


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> I don't know if this is sarcasm or not.
> 
> Since establishing my own blog I have seen a huge increase in traffic to my web. If I'm going to take the time to write a article I'm going to promote my site, not to concerned with inbound linking. With that I am also not hard to find in my demographic area. I am investing time and money to promote myself to my targeting areas or blocks as you might say. I'm not so concerned to change the industry or be a leader I just want to run a paint business and promote sells to support my family with long term goals.
> 
> ...


I'm not all surprised to hear that, Gabe. And that is awesome for you! You have a great blog, it is a great example of all the right things to do. Well done.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I will grant you contributing to other well established blogs will improve ones visibility, and maybe your ranking aswell. The lil ranking improvement I get from posting on a another blog, does not compare to the traffic u get from dounthe little bit I have done to my own site.

....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

And thanks,, but I'm not yet happy with my stuff

....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I think it is a fantastic blog. One of the best I have seen.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I just did a quick incog google search and you are indeed ranking very well with your blogging...


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Funny how google pulls up according to your own personal inquiries, that stuff shows up on page 2 on my searchs

....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Funny how google pulls up according to your own personal inquiries, that stuff shows up on page 2 on my searchs
> 
> ....


I googled "Gabe Ewing" as an incognito search.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I think it is a fantastic blog. One of the best I have seen.


You should put a link on tcr I can use the inbound. :jester:

I'm no professional that's for sure. I'm just going based on past traffic results. 

....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> You should put a link on tcr I can use the inbound. :jester:
> 
> I'm no professional that's for sure. I'm just going based on past traffic results.
> 
> ....


I am no expert either. It looks like you are doing a great job. Also, looks like 2011 was a good year for Ewing blogs!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I googled "Gabe Ewing" as an incognito search.


Ok then, thanks for grabbing my traffic.

....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Ok then, thanks for grabbing my traffic.
> 
> ....


Huh?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I am no expert either. It looks like you are doing a great job. Also, looks like 2011 was a good year for Ewing blogs!


I did the same search,, ge with bp comes up 7 now. Haven't worked on all that old stuff in a while. My blog is slipping in the search results 

So what benifits me to have bp pull up with my link? I'd rather prospect see my stuff with clear contact info. They go to bp, get lost.

....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Any way, my granddaughter is here and I'm going to go have fun with her. I really hope you get more bloggers to contribute. Have nothing but good hopes for BP. Chris sure did a good job on yours and the BP. Congratulations! I'm happy for you

....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Huh?


In searching for GE, I would come up just fine without BP. So essentially people who search for me may end up at yours and Chris's site,, not mine. 

Your more than welcomed to delete my stuff off BP, and the proof will be if it damages me. I don't think it will.

....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok,, I got to get off the pot, wash my hands a hang with the Gdaughter

....


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

You are overthinking this, Gabe. Anyways, have a great night. Don't worry about blogging. Your blog rocks.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> You are overthinking this, Gabe. Anyways, have a great night. Don't worry about blogging. Your blog rocks.


Baby's going down  

Ya, I seem to otherthink things when sitting on the throne, not like taking a wiz. More energy is being used, you know what I mean

....


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

MIZZOU said:


> Seems like a lot of folks here have a blog. Im finally breaking down and hiring a website designer/builder. He is just about done with everything and asked if there was anything else id like to add or change. I figured I'd consult my PT brethren and find out if adding a blog to my new website would be beneficial. Is the idea that the more quality info tied to my site will increase visitors due to more content and keywords? Any help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,
> MIZZOU aka computer dumdum aka Dave


Yes, quality info, it has to matter to the customer. Darren S said it best once, "don't start a blog until you have 30 posts in the can"



MIZZOU said:


> So can I ask my web guy to link a blog directly to my website?


The terms website and blog are becoming interchangeable. 
This is a blog.
This is a website.
This is a nice website with a blog

All three do the job, the difference them is how fresh content is added and weaved in. If that does not make sense, let me know and I'll elaborate.



Rbriggs82 said:


> Look at you getting a +1 from Chris. She won't even add me to her circle


Well, if you had a G+ in your sig or on site....



vermontpainter said:


> Definitely agree, authorship and a solid inbound link from a good blog to a less established blog would be a bad decision! :jester:


Scott is right about the authorship, if you enable this, and write consistently, Google will recognize and it will tip the scales in local search, if done right.



ewingpainting.net said:


> I will grant you contributing to other well established blogs will improve ones visibility, and maybe your ranking aswell. The lil ranking improvement I get from posting on a another blog, does not compare to the traffic u get from dounthe little bit I have done to my own site.
> 
> ....





ewingpainting.net said:


> I did the same search,, ge with bp comes up 7 now. Haven't worked on all that old stuff in a while. My blog is slipping in the search results
> 
> So what benifits me to have bp pull up with my link? I'd rather prospect see my stuff with clear contact info. They go to bp, get lost.
> 
> ....





ewingpainting.net said:


> In searching for GE, I would come up just fine without BP. So essentially people who search for me may end up at yours and Chris's site,, not mine.
> 
> Your more than welcomed to delete my stuff off BP, and the proof will be if it damages me. I don't think it will.
> 
> ....


True, but by using Authorship and writing guest posts will show people that have probably already searched "beaumont painters" and found Ewing Painting will now Google "Gabe Ewing" and find you contributing meaningfully. How will that compare when they Google your competitors name? And what happens when a search results shows your YT, FB, Site, guest posts? Whose content are you pushing off page 1?



ewingpainting.net said:


> Ok,, I got to get off the pot, wash my hands a hang with the Gdaughter
> 
> ....


That was TMI!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Definitely agree, authorship and a solid inbound link from a good blog to a less established blog would be a bad decision! :jester:


I'm not sure why this discussion had to go this way! We could have had a more productive exchange. This would have benefited the who pt community and perhaps improving our industry. 

I'm no expert at all just as you are not as Chiss is more so than we. Didn't she build your stuff as well ad BP? I remember when you were Rockin your own site. I only shared what was of my experience and my preferences of what my prospects land on. I also think your opinion is biased as you are in the BP headquarters you and Chris desire more bloggers as its in your best intrest. Not that its bad for the contributors but bp has the most to benifit from it. Which is my speculation why you didntvtake me up on my proposal to remove the content I have written for BP. Not that I am special or a great author but the natural content being created. 

Im trying to remove my sarcastic tone. I would like input from you, Chris, or other members. So I hope for more of a professional disscusion. 

If someone is googling Gabe Ewing, how do I benefit form bp being in the results? One, they are looking for me, they can find me without bp. So Gabe Ewing keywords don't impress me. The screen shot bellow is what im interested in. Demographic areas for my targeting market,, not a painter investigating a proshot before they purchase it or even Joe inquiring elastomeric from South Carolina. Dam ive had calls all over the place produced through my blog. Even given a few here leads. Time waister for me other than turning a few leads to my buddies at pt. 

I'm not complicating it, I'm making it simple, invest in content for my own site rather than someone elese. It's hard enough writing for myself let alone for BP. BTW, I know my stuff needs serious help, which I am getting. The process has been put on hold so I haven't invested any time on my sites. We start working on it tomorrow. 

When I start posting on my site more my site will rise again. Not really worried cause I know its coming

....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Forgot to add the screenshot

....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

RCP said:


> True, but by using Authorship and writing guest posts will show people that have probably already searched "beaumont painters" and found Ewing Painting will now Google "Gabe Ewing" and find you contributing meaningfully. How will that compare when they Google your competitors name? And what happens when a search results shows your YT, FB, Site, guest posts? Whose content are you pushing off page 1?


Chris I respect your opinion but I also belive your opinion is biased. It benefits you more than the author. Doesn't BP have adds now? And I am aware a well built blog with quality content, followers and contributors can be worth big bucks. The guy designing my website built one of the biggest mini bike forums and sold it for big bucks

Your answer is what I was expecting to get. I understand it being beneficial to have your seeds through out the web. However I also wouldn't contribute any more than what I have at BP. Because BP will dominate over my stuff and I don't want that. I'm not saying its bad, but you might not get the results you are looking for. Which for the majority of painters with blogs, and site is leads. Rather just a bunch of fellow painters reading the 10 best marketing ideas or sounding a alarm for someone stealing content. 

Guess how many prospects mentioned BP, guess how many customers said 'because your article on BP'. Not one has mentioned BP, and I open the discussion with them to learn what the average ho is inquiring of me via search results. Though I see it addeing credibility AND visibility, its not necessary to achieve leads. 

As far as pushing competitor off page one, that also can be done within my own blog and creating more sites of my own. You know like a training center, a review blog, industry blog, website............

Thanks for the input, I hope to hear more

....


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Maybe I can help here as I am in the middle of switching my site over to wordpress, and have had my head wrapped around google the last few weeks every spare min I have trying to learn to do this correctly.

Google authorship will allow you to own your content. This is huge!
No matter where you post it. So by posting an article to another blog with goog authorship you bene by:

-Your good content will capture the blogs traffic, driving traffic to your site
-You will gain a relevant industry backlink, do-follow or not you still need it
-The post will occupy a spot in whatever keywords you want, not a competitor
-Google your name and your article will be found with your pic next to it from the other site
-The more backlinks you get from different domains is the name of the game, this would contribute.
-You will gain valuable topic authority

I'm trying to get to this point.
My wordpress site is on Beta server atm adding content and optimizing. Going to launch soon..

The few times my profile pic does show up in google has been great for us. I have had a few people say they saw it in my goog+ and that is why they called me over xyz. Could see my pretty blue eyes...

I want the paint serps to be covered with my pic!! HEHE

One thing I have learned about blogging from my seo gent:
When you blog, release the content with a schedule. Say M/W/F, my guy says if you start and stop suddenly with a long break, you will fall harder than normal and will be tough to get the momentum back. Start a pace you can keep. I'm a horrible writer, I write the post usually this time of night and then come back to it and add more. Finally I will spell check/grammer and then season the article with seo, like grilling up a porterhouse with green beans mmmm.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Gabe, I don't know how I can say this more clearly:

I think you are doing a great job with your blog and overall social media program. It is impressive.


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

ditto...I love your blog/sites

Sharing what I have learned recently about blogs.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

And the bloggers come out, lol

....


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Chris I respect your opinion but I also belive your opinion is biased. It benefits you more than the author. Doesn't BP have adds now? And I am aware a well built blog with quality content, followers and contributors can be worth big bucks. The guy designing my website built one of the biggest mini bike forums and sold it for big bucks
> 
> Your answer is what I was expecting to get. I understand it being beneficial to have your seeds through out the web. However I also wouldn't contribute any more than what I have at BP. Because BP will dominate over my stuff and I don't want that. I'm not saying its bad, but you might not get the results you are looking for. Which for the majority of painters with blogs, and site is leads. Rather just a bunch of fellow painters reading the 10 best marketing ideas or sounding a alarm for someone stealing content.
> 
> ....


This isn't about BP, and I'll remove your content.

Let me try and put it another way, doing a blog, guest posts, FB, YT etc is all part of the branding needed to let Google know that you are a an established business/real person.

I just read this article that touches on this.



> As a small business owner, social media is a way to build awareness of your company, build relationships, and grow your credibility (reputation) on the Internet. People want to do business with people they consider to be a friend. Many people also realize the commitment it takes to be on social media, have a great website, and post blog and/or video content.
> This speaks to your dedication and stability within the community.


Source, click on "what's appening"


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

RCP said:


> This isn't about BP, and I'll remove your content.
> 
> Let me try and put it another way, doing a blog, guest posts, FB, YT etc is all part of the branding needed to let Google know that you are a an established business/real person.
> 
> ...


Sorry if you thought I was making it about BP, but it was all I could reference to as it is a good example. You have done a great job with all the sites. I know what you are trying to get across. I'm not asking for you to pull my content, you are more than welcome to keep it, I just don't think it is needed on my end, remove it or not.I'm not proud of my sites as I know they suck rather than rock. 

Thanks for the input! I hope for your continued success!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Roof Cleaning said:


> ditto...I love your blog/sites
> 
> Sharing what I have learned recently about blogs.


In the pt app there are no sigs so I didn't know who you were. I know you are active in posting on blogs. I understand what you are saying as well. Thanks a can't wait to see the new site!


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Ok here's where I show my ignorance...

Wth is ge, bp, yt, g+, and sig?

All I know is that I know less then I thought lol


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

GE- Gabe Ewing
YT- YouTube
G+- google plus
BP- blogging painters

Sig- signature, its what at the bottom of your post like below mine. 
....


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Btw, my epblogandreviews will be going away. Which is why I am putting lil to no effort into the maintenance of it

....


----------

